# Alison Rapp, pro-pedophila activist, fired from Nintendo of America



## GuyInDogSuit (Mar 31, 2016)

Alison Rapp was fired from Nintendo of America today.
First I've heard of her. Apparently GamerGate has been attacking her over her policies and actions at Nintendo, but they claim that her termination had nothing to do with the smear campaign. They made a statement that she violated company policy by working a second job that goes agains their "company culture." The reality is, she's made it clear she's pro-child porn. She wrote an essay on the topic claiming that it's free speech and that the effect of viewing child porn is over-exaggerated. She has also posted various tweets on the subject.

It is also suggested that she posed nude with various Nintendo products for photoshoots, for that second job, and Nintendo got wind of it. I did not look into this.


----------



## Vanth88 (Mar 31, 2016)

Couldn't find any of these so called nudes... I mean er the um other stuff is horrible and I can't believe.. that... stuff...


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

A family friendly company that has an employee that isn't exactly family friendly and is okay with child pornography. That should explain it all.


----------



## cooroxd (Mar 31, 2016)

I don't understand.  So she's propedophilia and a feminazi? How does that even work?


----------



## Chary (Mar 31, 2016)

She had a second job under a false name, which directly violated her contract. That's why she was fired. The...other stuff certainly didn't help matters, but it's laughable that some are claiming "gamergate" is responsible for this.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Mar 31, 2016)

Kotaku claims that her essay was skewed and misunderstood. Either way, Nintendo is family-friendly and sexualization of teenagers and young girls is not something they'd stand for, at least not in the Western world, hence they removed the boob slider from Xenoblade Chronicles X. I don't necessarily agree with their censorship, especially in regards to Fire Emblem: Fates, but she was a problem for the company, apparently. They took issue with her tweets and views on censorship, but it was ultimately that moonlighting job that got her fired. Especially if the reports about her posing nude are true.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 31, 2016)

I just wanna see those nudes >.>.


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Basically from what I've read, she made an essay defending child porn which was at first, thought to be fictional child porn such as lolis and other stuff in Japan. That was perfectly legal. But she clarified that people who do child porn and molest children shouldn't be punished for that since it is perfectly normal.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RustInPeace said:


> I just wanna see those nudes >.>.


I've looked and I still can't find 'em


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 31, 2016)

I think we can all agree...



those nudes are hard to find.


----------



## cooroxd (Mar 31, 2016)

Where was Alison Rapp when I was a little boy?  Kappa


----------



## Raylight (Mar 31, 2016)

Well so much for free thinkers. But defending somthing like that in America is a one way ticket to hell.


----------



## cooroxd (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## WeedZ (Mar 31, 2016)

I was going to say something about how we should do our research before jumping to conclusions and condemning someone. That maybe her point was misunderstood. But I started reading her thesis. Yeah, fuck that bitch.


----------



## wormdood (Mar 31, 2016)

fired because of a second name . . . shame nintendo could not come up with a better reason  legal excuse to fire her


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 31, 2016)

Hells Malice said:


> I think we can all agree...
> 
> 
> 
> those nudes are hard to find.


you say hard to find... does that mean you found them?!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wormdood said:


> fired because of a second name . . . shame nintendo could not come up with a better reason  legal excuse to fire her


very legal she disobeyed company policy


----------



## Patxinco (Mar 31, 2016)

If anyone has contacts with NSA, now it's time to get a favour done....

Ejem... nudes related... ejem


----------



## wormdood (Mar 31, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> you say hard to find... does that mean you found them?!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


im not saying what nintendo did was not legal . . . just weak . . . many nintendo employees have second jobs the difference (reported) is only a name . . .


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

wormdood said:


> im not saying what nintendo did was not legal . . . just weak . . . many nintendo employees have second jobs the difference (reported) is only a name . . .


Her second job was acting as a nude model with Nintendo's products


----------



## Edgarska (Mar 31, 2016)

wormdood said:


> im not saying what nintendo did was not legal . . . just weak . . . many nintendo employees have second jobs the difference (reported) is only a name . . .


What does her name have to do with anything?


----------



## wormdood (Mar 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Her second job was acting as a nude model with Nintendo's products


yeah . . .  you found those pics . . . or is it just a rumor because big N would be suing her not firing her if that was the case





Edgarska said:


> What does her name have to do with anything?


the offical response from nintendo was that she was moonlighting under aanother name


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

wormdood said:


> yeah . . .  you found those pics . . . or is it just a rumor because big N would be suing her not firing her if that was the case


I think I found one though I'm not sure it's her. It's a cut photo


----------



## Edgarska (Mar 31, 2016)

wormdood said:


> yeah . . .  you found those pics . . . or is it just a rumor because big N would be suing her not firing her if that was the case


Regardless of whether there are nudes or not, she did write that pro pedophilia paper, which kind of goes against nintendo's family-friendly image, which would be important for a PR person.


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Edgarska said:


> Regardless of whether there are nudes or not, she did write that pro pedophilia paper, which kind of goes against nintendo's family-friendly image, which would be important for a PR person.


Exactly. They can't have a PR that goes against their image


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Mar 31, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I was going to say something about how we should do our research before jumping to conclusions and condemning someone. That maybe her point was misunderstood. But I started reading her thesis. Yeah, fuck that bitch.



It's a mess, I can see why it would be misunderstood, but her point is clear. Kind of creepy.


----------



## ihaveahax (Mar 31, 2016)

is it bad that I don't really know who they are? their name sounds familiar but that's all I have. oh well.

also, I think it's funny how many of you just want to find those pictures.


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> is it bad that I don't really know who they are? their name sounds familiar but that's all I have. oh well.
> 
> also, I think it's funny how many of you just want to find those pictures.


We just need to make sure that Nintendo of America isn't firing her for fake bs reasons


----------



## wormdood (Mar 31, 2016)

Edgarska said:


> Regardless of whether there are nudes or not, she did write that pro pedophilia paper, which kind of goes against nintendo's family-friendly image, which would be important for a PR person.


she wrote and shared that publicly before she was ever hired by nintendo . . . so if thats reason enough to get fired then damn what does that say about rehabilitated criminals for example . . .  they should be able to be fired at any moment based on there past choices . . . no the info was public and she was still hired so it should hold no barring in her employment status


----------



## Edgarska (Mar 31, 2016)

wormdood said:


> she wrote and shared that publicly before she was ever hired by nintendo . . . so if thats reason enough to get fired then damn what does that say about rehabilitated criminals for example . . .  they should be able to be fired at any moment based on there past choices . . . no the info was public and she was still hired so it should hold no barring in her employment status


Except she was hired as a PR representative, that's an important distinction.  I don't really know nor care if she actively hid that paper from them or not, but that is a perfectly valid reason to fire someone over.


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

wormdood said:


> she wrote and shared that publicly before she was ever hired by nintendo . . . so if thats reason enough to get fired then damn what does that say about rehabilitated criminals for example . . .  they should be able to be fired at any moment based on there past choices . . . no the info was public and she was still hired so it should hold no barring in her employment status


Except that most rehabilitated criminals are ashamed of what they have done and are trying to put it all behind.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And from what I've read, she's still pro-pedophillia


----------



## regnad (Mar 31, 2016)

Here in Japan a lot of corporate employees are contractually not allowed to work anywhere else, including any self employment or contracting work. They really control your life here. You have to tell your employer if you're leaving the country to go on vacation, too, for example.

That said, it's not at all unusual to do side work under a false name. I play music nights (I don't have a full time corporate job), and several musicians I know use fake names when performing in order to prevent their employer from finding out. And I'm talking about middle aged people playing jazz, nothing risqué or morally questionable.


----------



## Shubshub (Mar 31, 2016)

wormdood said:


> yeah . . .  you found those pics . . . or is it just a rumor because big N would be suing her not firing her if that was the case



Its not illegal to pose nude with products in a picture


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Shubshub said:


> Its not illegal to pose nude with products in a picture


But it was definitely against Nintendo of America's policy, or so I've heard.

To those that want some pics, check the NeoFAG thread, somewhere around page 44


----------



## barronwaffles (Mar 31, 2016)

Lewd - but not rude (the 'good stuff' will probably end up behind a paywall somewhere)

http://i.imgur.com/iG2NAtr.jpg

Yeah, posing with company product like that while working a second job is likely to have consequences.


----------



## wormdood (Mar 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I think I found one though I'm not sure it's her. It's a cut photo


. . . if its her then yeah fire the shit outa the bitch . . . but if it was an average day job then big n was wrong to do it 





Edgarska said:


> Except she was hired as a PR representative, that's an important distinction.  I don't really know nor care if she actively hid that paper from them or not, but that is a perfectly valid reason to fire someone over.


though it can be skewed that way it was not intended to be so it was on japans cultural rights yes including what is defined as pedophilia "like" porn to an extent


nxwing said:


> Except that most rehabilitated criminals are ashamed of what they have done and are trying to put it all behind.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> And from what I've read, she's still pro-pedophillia


 i think there is a lot of guess work here how can you speak for such a large group (btw statistics would put more then 1/2 of these ashamed people just trying to forget back into jail) you would hope they are trying to put it behind them but the truth is being punished does not remove inhibitions

and she very well may still feel that way i dont disagree . . .  but to punish someone based on an name is lame was my point . . . all i was saying is its too obvious the real reason she was fired and nintendo should have found a better public reason
my comment was a shot at nintendo PR response to the whole thing





Shubshub said:


> Its not illegal to pose nude with products in a picture


it is if you profit from them and the company that owns said product has no consent or compensation


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 31, 2016)

She looks cute in those pics, case closed, Nintendo's reason to fire her seems to be true and as for suing her, not likely as they'd have to sue fan artists and such which would be hypocritical seeing as they allow fanartists and such who aren't employed there to do nudes of Nintendo characters.


----------



## wormdood (Mar 31, 2016)

Hop2089 said:


> She looks cute in those pics, case closed, Nintendo's reason to fire her seems to be true and as for suing her, not likely as they'd have to sue fan artists and such which would be hypocritical seeing as they allow fanartists and such who aren't employed there to do nudes of Nintendo characters.


did the pokemon co. not sue the two non-nintendo employees who hosted pokemon party's ? of course they sued them and the reason because they were profiting from the pokemon co.'s  product


----------



## Wellington2k (Mar 31, 2016)

I expected a bunch of comments saying that it was wrong to fire her, but it's great to see that's not the case.
Not only did she go against her contract, but also... child porn? Really? Why on earth would someone say that they support it?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 31, 2016)

ITT: Straightie nin10yearold drooling over a femnazi whilst scrub sites attack said femnazi.

Also, Nintendo was wrong to fire her ;o;


In all seriousness, anything of value has been lost?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 31, 2016)

Can someone give me some background on this lady (other than the CP part)? I'm hearing "feminazi" thrown around pretty haphazardly, I just want to know if it's justified


----------



## Haloman800 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hahaha. I'm so glad this pedo-feminist got canned.

"Child porn is covered under free speech" Porn has _never_ been covered under free speech. In America, it wasn't until this past century when liberal attorneys got the interpretation of the 1st amendment changed to include obscene material.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 31, 2016)

I see nothing wrong with posing nude with game consoles. That's every geeky gamer's wet dream.
Sucks about the rest of it though. I want to know what this second job was and why it was so important to Nintendo.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 1, 2016)

nxwing said:


> fictional child porn such as lolis and other stuff in Japan. That was perfectly legal.


Wrong, Lolicon/Shotacon is illegal in most countries. Fictional child porn is still child porn.


----------



## MSearles (Apr 1, 2016)

She sure is hot though


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 1, 2016)

Nintendo had many reasons to fire her and I'm glad she's gone. She is a PR representative who not only advocated pedophilia, but did it on the same Twitter account where she often advertised Nintendo products. She was incredibly disrespective to Nintendo's customers(and was a hypocrite while doing it). That's not even to mention the risque photoshoot she did which violated her contract, and had Nintendo products in it. She was terrible for the companies Image and its no surprise she's gone. That said, I wish they would have fired her for her attitude toward customers instead. Blaming it on what I would consider her smallest offense is rather disappointing because it shows Nintendo won't take a stand. They won't acknowledge how she treated their customers, and they won't even point out her pedophilia comments. I get that they can't go all out but it shows that they won't be making any real changes, which is a shame given the status of their recent releases like fire emblem.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 1, 2016)

gamergate strikes again


----------



## ric. (Apr 1, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I see nothing wrong with posing nude with game consoles. That's every geeky gamer's wet dream.
> Sucks about the rest of it though. I want to know what this second job was and why it was so important to Nintendo.


Well, yes, but if I worked at Nintendo the last thing my employer would want is to find a picture of me naked convering my ding dong with a 3DS (not to brag but I'd need an XL anyway).
That's a one-way ticket to unemployment-land wherever you are. ESPECIALLY if you work for a family friendly company like Nintendo.
She didn't even do it under a fake name, she shared that stuff using the same twitter she used for Nintendo PR.

tl;dr she wasn't fired because she was a feminist nor because she was pro-pedophilia. She got fired because she was dumb.


----------



## Minox (Apr 1, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Wrong, Lolicon/Shotacon is illegal in most countries. Fictional child porn is still child porn.


A fictional character is by definition fictional and does not have a real age. It is also a victimless crime as there is no victim to be found. The whole point of CP laws is to prevent actual children from getting abused and to punish the perpetrators.


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 2, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> gamergate strikes again


Blaming this on gamergate accomplished nothing. They did nothing but make Nintendo aware of something they likely would have fired her for anyways, and they had plenty of reasons to fire her anyways. It wasn't even the whole of gamergate backing that anyways. It was only a small part that wanted to have her fired. That said, whether you support gamergate or not, this is a good thing


----------



## Minox (Apr 2, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Blaming this on gamergate accomplished nothing. They did nothing but make Nintendo aware of something they likely would have fired her for anyways, and they had plenty of reasons to fire her anyways. It wasn't even the whole of gamergate backing that anyways. It was only a small part that wanted to have her fired. That said, whether you support gamergate or not, this is a good thing


Gamergate are more or less the boogeymen of the Internet. Every time something happens they can be blamed for it and almost no one will question whether or not it's true or not. It's quite ridiculous really.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Blaming this on gamergate accomplished nothing. They did nothing but make Nintendo aware of something they likely would have fired her for anyways, and they had plenty of reasons to fire her anyways. It wasn't even the whole of gamergate backing that anyways. It was only a small part that wanted to have her fired. That said, whether you support gamergate or not, this is a good thing





Minox said:


> Gamergate are more or less the boogeymen of the Internet. Every time something happens they can be blamed for it and almost no one will question whether or not it's true or not. It's quite ridiculous really.


I'm fairly sure Margen is joking.


----------



## Minox (Apr 2, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'm fairly sure Margen is joking.


My response wasn't so much a response to Margen as it was a general observation.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 2, 2016)

can we chill a little?? obviously every media is gonna be on Nintendo side once they see the words child pornography, but let's see the case from a distance to see the whole thing.
Here I found an article about this which takes in account every detail and look at the case more carefully.


> NINTENDO FIRES MARKETING REP AMID FIRE EMBLEM FUSS
> This year doesn't want for controversies about sexual content in game. Just this week, Blizzard vowed to remove the Tracer archetype's victory pose in Overwatch, while Square Enix revealed that Star Ocean 5's heroine Miki will wear more substantial underwear in both the Japanese and American versions. Yet the biggest battle of all continues to wage over Nintendo's localization of Fire Emblem Fates. It recently cost one Nintendo of America employee her job.
> 
> Shortly before Fire Emblem Fates arrived in North America, some fans took issue with Nintendo removing a face-touching feature from the game and altering some of the dialogue. Reasonable criticisms emerged, but a different cadre of malcontents took up the cause as another Gamergate-like crusade against those feminists and activists who allegedly seek to ruin video games by covering cleavage and obscuring buttslaps. The online mob focused their ire on Alison Rapp, a marketing rep for Nintendo of America. Rapp spoke extensively about the issue on Twitter, and for that she became a target.
> ...



Source: ANN

EDIT:
Also for those saying that loli/shotacon is illegal, they are wrong. In most countries is a grey area as isn't legislated at all.
My posture about that is that isn't a matter to worry, fictional characters ar just that, fictional, you can't do damage to something that isn't real. And yes I enjoy lolicon at diary.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 2, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> can we chill a little?? obviously every media is gonna be on Nintendo side once they see the words child pornography, but let's see the case from a distance to see the whole thing.
> Here I found an article about this which takes in account every detail and look at the case more carefully.
> 
> 
> ...


found the feminazi/sjw


----------



## dfsa3fdvc1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> found the feminazi/sjw



Quick! Stick your fingers and in your ear and sing "LALALALALA I CAN'T HEAR YOU!" before you realize that you're wrong.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 2, 2016)

dfsa3fdvc1 said:


> Quick! Stick your fingers and in your ear and sing "LALALALALA I CAN'T HEAR YOU!" before you realize that you're wrong.


Please. I've already posted about it on my Twitter and Tumblr.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Apr 2, 2016)

At the end of the day, Nintendo needs to fix Miitomo...


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 2, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> At the end of the day, Nintendo needs to fix Miitomo...



A little off-topic...


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 2, 2016)

"gamergate" is a solid example of why non-centralized movements can end very poorly. If anyone can claim ownership, then it's as easy to ruin its name as it is to find someone to argue with you on the internet.

I haven't read this person's thesis. I'm going to guess it's full of badness and ill-formed logic, but we'll see.

*edit* oh lawed. Rapp describes the paper as “a journal article arguing that Western pressure on Japan to strengthen its censorship laws regarding media depictions of fictional minors is ethnocentric and a red herring designed to shift the blame for violence against children from governments and other patriarchal power structures to relatively passive media producers and consumers.”

lolpatriarchal power. Beyond the faux feminism, she seems to think the article is saying "yo dawg, japanese loliporn ain't hurtin' nobody, so you stop trying to butt in America by thinking it's the governments fault and focus on all how evil you are for being male".

And she won some best article award for it too.

I don't know if I actually want to read the thing or not.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 2, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> And she won some best article award for it too.



Reminds me of the A I got in 12th grade AP Literature, I basically bullshit my way through an essay about Mary Shelley's Frankenstein. I think the writing prompt had something to do with comparing the monster to Lucifer. At least that's what I went with, pretty much guessing on the Lucifer depiction from Paradise Lost, something I never read, something the teacher never assigned us. She did assign Frankenstein, so there was that. My only knowledge of that piece was/is through the album by Symphony X of the same name. And at the time I didn't even remember the lyrics. But I got a freaking A! My only guess is I just wrote well that time. Or maybe the teacher was high/drunk in grading. The point is maybe she got lucky in the accolades or whatever her paper got. Or whoever judged it, were high/drunk. I'm only speculating.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 2, 2016)

Anyone that has found those pics do you mind PMing or at the very least dropping a hint where you found them? googling shows nothing, I'm genuinely curious to know how "lewd" the pictures are.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 2, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Anyone that has found those pics do you mind PMing or at the very least dropping a hint where you found them? googling shows nothing, I'm genuinely curious to know how "lewd" the pictures are.


They aren't really nude that they show the sensitive body parts. I'll PM you if you havem't got them yet.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 2, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> Reminds me of the A I got in 12th grade AP Literature, I basically bullshit my way through an essay about Mary Shelley's Frankenstein. I think the writing prompt had something to do with comparing the monster to Lucifer. At least that's what I went with, pretty much guessing on the Lucifer depiction from Paradise Lost, something I never read, something the teacher never assigned us. She did assign Frankenstein, so there was that. My only knowledge of that piece was/is through the album by Symphony X of the same name. And at the time I didn't even remember the lyrics. But I got a freaking A! My only guess is I just wrote well that time. Or maybe the teacher was high/drunk in grading. The point is maybe she got lucky in the accolades or whatever her paper got. Or whoever judged it, were high/drunk. I'm only speculating.



Sounds like me going through college....


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 2, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> can we chill a little?? obviously every media is gonna be on Nintendo side once they see the words child pornography, but let's see the case from a distance to see the whole thing.
> Here I found an article about this which takes in account every detail and look at the case more carefully.
> 
> 
> ...


This article is rather misinformed. Rapp's college essay was the start of her pedophilia advocation, but it was not the end of it. She has continued to advocate it on the same Twitter account she uses as her professional account. This wasn't a one timeistake, it was a reoccurring issue. It wasnt even the only thing she did wrong, and from what I've heard Nintendo had some issues with her Twitter activities in the past. Rapp wasn't fired because people disliked her. She was fired because she cpntinuously made poor decisions that could affect the companies image. It also mentions that firing Rapp was equivalent to Nintendo caving. However, it should really be pointed out that Nintendo caving is what started this whole fire emblem issue in the first place. Nintendo caving to the social justice crowd is what started the fire emblem controversy in the first place. This may not be the case for all of it, but the fates localization includes some blatant cases of feminist propoganda. She may have been a scapegoat for some of these issues, but it was her own poor decisions that got her fired in the end.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 2, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> It really has become an issue. I think if people looked at it from a neutral perspective, without having someone else try and
> 
> This article is rather misinformed. Rapp's college essay was the start of her pedophilia advocation, but it was not the end of it. She has continued to advocate it on the same Twitter account she uses as her professional account. This wasn't a one timeistake, it was a reoccurring issue. It wasnt even the only thing she did wrong, and from what I've heard Nintendo had some issues with her Twitter activities in the past. Rapp wasn't fired because people disliked her. She was fired because she cpntinuously made poor decisions that could affect the companies image. It also mentions that firing Rapp was equivalent to Nintendo caving. However, it should really be pointed out that Nintendo caving is what started this whole fire emblem issue in the first place. Nintendo caving to the social justice crowd is what started the fire emblem controversy in the first place. This may not be the case for all of it, but the fates localization includes some blatant cases of feminist propoganda. She may have been a scapegoat for some of these issues, but it was her own poor decisions that git her fired in the end.



THIS. She posted those pictures and links on her Twitter, which basically advocated pedophilia, far beyond just her essay. Of course, she got blamed by the GamerGate crowd for the butchering of Fire Emblem, but her firing had nothing to do with that.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 2, 2016)

I dont agree with her viewpoints on child protection laws but its a shame she lost what was possibly the best job she may ever come across. Remember how not even a year ago someone at Nintendo lost their job because of social media also? I forgot his name but he was talking about the localization process and talked about company policy that he shouldn't have said publicly.


----------



## saleri (Apr 2, 2016)

cooroxd said:


> I don't understand.  So she's propedophilia and a feminazi? How does that even work?



She was a bad person all around, it seems. 

http://imgur.com/a/uGLHz


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 2, 2016)

saleri said:


> She was a bad person all around, it seems.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/uGLHz


Is that picture SFW? I'm in a very public place and want to make sure I don't make a mistake


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 2, 2016)

truth be told, i also feel like arresting people and jailing them for years, who just randomly got indecent pictures of children from the internet is not really doing anything to combat the actual problem of child abuse. (nor that jailing them is really helping anyone. these people need therapy)
its giving us all a false sense of security to know that stranger who jacked of to material thats been circulating for two to three decades now is gone, when studies suggest that pretty much every abused child has been abused by a family member and you literally have a home with a person that did something indecent to a child within a stone-throws distance...

but most of her claims seem to be bogus to me


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 2, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Is that picture SFW? I'm in a very public place and want to make sure I don't make a mistake


It's just text


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 2, 2016)

Yeah, the arbitrary "a day past 18 and you can do whatever to whoever, but a day before 18 and whoever does anything to you is a sick perv who deserves prison and their genitals mutilated" is a bit odd. That's the mindset of the government and many citizens in the states. It's also a very difficult conversation to have, when people feel that it deals with protecting children from perverts. 

That being said, this particular person seems to have been taught in the faux feminist style of argument, "what I say is right, so if you disagree you're just an uninformed piece of filth trying to oppress me". This does not pair well with the sensitive and hot-button issue of dealing with younger folks having sex with each other (and other related things). She's probably used to being given the assumption of correctness, so she's not used to presenting an unwelcome argument in a tactful, logical, or precisely worded way. Some of the topics she touches on, there is an interesting conversation to have. Then other things she talkes about are...not. I really don't understand drawn loliporn, for example. It's 100% not my scene. But it's an interesting conversation to have about the logic of the situation and what constitutes harm or if it creates a detrimental culture of acceptance. She doesn't seem equipped to have that conversation, though.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 2, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Yeah, the arbitrary "a day past 18 and you can do whatever to whoever, but a day before 18 and whoever does anything to you is a sick perv who deserves prison and their genitals mutilated" is a bit odd. That's the mindset of the government and many citizens in the states. It's also a very difficult conversation to have, when people feel that it deals with protecting children from perverts.
> 
> That being said, this particular person seems to have been taught in the faux feminist style of argument, "what I say is right, so if you disagree you're just an uninformed piece of filth trying to oppress me". This does not pair well with the sensitive and hot-button issue of dealing with younger folks having sex with each other (and other related things). She's probably used to being given the assumption of correctness, so she's not used to presenting an unwelcome argument in a tactful, logical, or precisely worded way. Some of the topics she touches on, there is an interesting conversation to have. Then other things she talkes about are...not. I really don't understand drawn loliporn, for example. It's 100% not my scene. But it's an interesting conversation to have about the logic of the situation and what constitutes harm or if it creates a detrimental culture of acceptance. She doesn't seem equipped to have that conversation, though.


Thats always seem odd to me too, like people are gonna keep a straight face and tell me a 17 year old isnt sexually attractive. Just because you have a sexual desire for someone does not mean you would act upon those feelings, thats what separates regular people from the mentally ill ones.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 4, 2016)

What a sick bitch...and anyone and everyone supporting her acts, even in a joking way should be banned from gbatemp. They should be reported to the police as well.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> What a sick bitch...and anyone and everyone supporting her acts, even in a joking way should be banned from gbatemp. They should be reported to the police as well.


I wouldn't go that far, as (sometimes unfortunately) freedom of speech on the internet applies in this case, as long as they aren't actually doing anything illegal. That doesn't mean that people supporting her cause can't be seen as trash bags, though


----------



## nxwing (Apr 4, 2016)

What's funny is that some studio decuded to out their Wii U games on hold for a while in support of Alison Rapp. I think they have yet to realize that they are supporting a pre-pedopilia activist getting fired from a family friendly company.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 5, 2016)

I know you guys said because of Nintendo Family Friendly that this simply wouldn't fly, but would this be OK with the other Big 2?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 5, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> I know you guys said because of Nintendo Family Friendly that this simply wouldn't fly, but would this be OK with the other Big 2?


I think not. Assuming that Alison Rapp got a job at eiher Sony or Microsoft, they probably would hav fired her after knowing that hse's a pro-pedophilia but don't take my word on that. This is just a guess


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 6, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> I know you guys said because of Nintendo Family Friendly that this simply wouldn't fly, but would this be OK with the other Big 2?



I don't think they'd even hire her.


----------

